# Bruce Willis verkauft Rechte an seinem Aussehen - weitere Filme könnten kommen



## Khaddel (30. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bruce Willis verkauft Rechte an seinem Aussehen - weitere Filme könnten kommen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Bruce Willis verkauft Rechte an seinem Aussehen - weitere Filme könnten kommen*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (30. September 2022)

Weiß nicht wie ich das finden soll. Für ihn wird es sich gelohnt haben und das gönne ich ihm auch. Könnte mir aber auch vorstellen dass man es neuen Schauspielern mit sowas noch schwerer macht in der Branche Fuß zu fassen wenn Filmstudios irgendwann einfach aus einer Liste auswählen können welche digitale Schauspieler welchen Alters sie in ihrem Film haben wollen auch wenn die vielleicht gar nicht mehr leben.


----------



## Phone (30. September 2022)

Deep Fake Filme Inc.!


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. September 2022)

Werden die einzelnen Pickel im Gesicht einer Person auch irgendwann verkauft?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2022)

Diese Entwicklung habe ich immer gefürchtet. Hoffe das wird kein wachsender Trend, sonst geht das zu Lasten jüngerer Schauspiel-Generationen.


----------



## EvilReFlex (30. September 2022)

Im Radio verkauft seine deutsche Stimme Autos.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2022)

EvilReFlex schrieb:


> Im Radio verkauft seine deutsche Stimme Autos.


Synchron-Sprecher hören auch irgendwann auf. Siehe Thomas Danneberg.


----------



## Sirpopp (30. September 2022)

Er muss die Kohle ja wirklich nötig haben. Seine letzten Filme waren ja überwiegend schon nach dem Motto "Ich halt mein Gesicht 3 Minuten in die Kamera, lass meinen Namen ganz groß auf´s Poster drucken um Leute ins Kino zu locken und greif Kohle für den echt miesen Streifen ab in dem ich unterm Strich kaum mehr als nen Cameo hab." Tut mir echt leid mit seiner Krankheit und gönn ihm das Geld auch, aber so demontiert man auch seinen eigenen Status als Topstar. Bin ja echt gespannt ob und wann mal ein Deep Fake Hollywood Movie kommt und wie das dann ankommt. Generell würd ich aber auch bevorzugen neue Stars aufzubauen statt alte zu recyceln.


----------



## fud1974 (1. Oktober 2022)

Wenig überraschend, die Entwicklung war vorhersehbar.
James Earl Jones - die originale Stimme von Darth Vader - hat die Rechte an seiner Stimme auch neulich erst verkauft weil er jetzt in Rente gegangen ist, damit kann Respeecher - die ukrainische Firma die auch schon für diverse Star Wars Serien gearbeitet hat z.B. an der verjüngten Mark Hamill Stimme für die Luke - Szenen und für Vader - jetzt voll synthetisch die erzeugen.


----------



## Fraggie0815 (1. Oktober 2022)

Dann wird der nächste Bond wohl von Sean Connery gespielt.


----------



## HeavyM (1. Oktober 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie ich das finden soll. Für ihn wird es sich gelohnt haben und das gönne ich ihm auch. Könnte mir aber auch vorstellen dass man es neuen Schauspielern mit sowas noch schwerer macht in der Branche Fuß zu fassen wenn Filmstudios irgendwann einfach aus einer Liste auswählen können welche digitale Schauspieler welchen Alters sie in ihrem Film haben wollen auch wenn die vielleicht gar nicht mehr leben.


Also prinzipiell find ich das schon sehr geil. Alien 5 mit den original Schauspieler aus Alieb 2, neuen Terminator, ein neuer Blade runner, ein neuer Star trek Film mit Kirk und Co. Ich fänd das echt richtig mega. 
Nur sollte das keine Schauspieler ersetzten, neue Filme sollten weiterhin mit Klassischen Schauspielern gedreht werden. 
Ich sehe das so wie mit animierten cgi Filmen. Die sind halt zusätzlich da so sollte es dann mit diesen sequals und  prequals dann auch laufen. Auch Neuverfilmungen könnte ich mir gut so vorstellen. Die zu alten oder nicht mehr vorhandenen original Hauptdarsteller sind bei Neuverfilmungen ja oft die größte Hürde.


----------



## AgentDynamic (1. Oktober 2022)

Es ist in der Tat ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Einerseits bietet es viele Möglichkeiten andererseits birgt es auch Gefahren des Missbrauchs.
Beides kann man ja schon jetzt erleben.
Analyseverfahren um unrechtmäßige und fragwürdige Fälschungen zu entlarven gibt es ja ebenfalls schon.

Was das Ersetzen von Schauspielern betrifft, so sagte man früher auch, E-Books würden Bücher verdrängen.
Mit Computern gebe es bald kein Papier mehr etc..
Keine Angst, Maschinen und Algorithmen werden den Menschen nie vollends ersetzen können.
Jedoch:
KI-Systeme regeln unseren Alltag, unsere Wissen, unsere Kriege, unser Geld, unser Essen, sowie Unterhaltung und vermischen Bilder zu Kunst...
Okay überzeugt.
Vielleicht sollte man seinem PC öfter mal gut zureden.^^

So unterdurchschnittlich kreativ und qualitativ wie diverse Produktionen und Drehbücher momentan abgefertigt werden, sollte man da vielleicht auch einen dieser neumodischen KI-Autoren ranlassen.


----------



## HeavyM (1. Oktober 2022)

Ja die Gefahr des Missbrauchs ist definitiv nicht zu verachten, vor allem bei diesen düsteren Machenschaften einiger Regierungen und Gruppierungen. Da wird wohl das persönliche Gespräch wieder sicherer als die Videokonferenz.


----------



## Garfield1980 (1. Oktober 2022)

Ein Sprecher hat die Meldung mittlerweile dementiert
https://www.golem.de/news/digitaler...pfake-rechte-an-bruce-willis-2210-168668.html


----------



## Restless27 (1. Oktober 2022)

Fraggie0815 schrieb:


> Dann wird der nächste Bond wohl von Sean Connery gespielt.


Das wäre in meinen Augen sogar zu begrüssen....


----------



## khaalan (1. Oktober 2022)

allein schon wegen der aberwitzigen kosten für schauspieler wird sich das vermutlich durchsetzen


----------



## Holzkerbe (11. Oktober 2022)

Erschreckend und faszinierend zugleich, das Ganze :o


----------

